# 6 week scan...is this normal?



## StaceyUK (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new but I just wanted some advice. I went for a scan last Friday. From LMP I was 7+4 but the lady said I was measuring 45 days, which is 6+3. This didn't worry me too much because I didn't get a positive test until 2 weeks after my period was due so she said this probably accounted for it...I guess I ovulated late. 

On the scan she said it was a normal intrauterine pregnancy. There was a gestational sac and yolk sac but it said no embryo was seen because it was too early and to have another scan in 10 days. The gestational sac measured 15mm. 

Is this normal to not have an embryo at this late stage?

I had an m/c with my first pg in May at 5+3 so needless to say, I'm a bit worried!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi

emilycaitlin and i as midwives, do not really have anything to do with very early pregnancy so cannot really advise you re early scans.  Have you tried posting on bun in the oven board for member support?

All the best

jan


----------

